
Scala Days 2016 NYC Videos Released - asragab
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHg8YCiyMVRRxb3mJT_0Mg/videos
======
asragab
Last year they were hosted on Parley's and organized by conference location
and year. A little harder to suss out the year and location this way. But
excellent content nonetheless.

